# CURLY TAIL GOLDEN RETRIEVER? IS IT NORMAL?



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

It's quite a high tail carriage but could well come down as he grows. Most puppies seem to carry their tail over their back as youngsters. Anne


----------



## Saswat Kumar (Oct 8, 2020)

annef said:


> It's quite a high tail carriage but could well come down as he grows. Most puppies seem to carry their tail over their back as youngsters. Anne


Ohhh, it touches his back sometimes and I read about gay tail in retrievers, so I was curious. Thanks a lot though


----------



## Saswat Kumar (Oct 8, 2020)

annef said:


> It's quite a high tail carriage but could well come down as he grows. Most puppies seem to carry their tail over their back as youngsters. Anne


This is how high the tail is, got a clearer picture this time. Please let me know if this natural and is seen in golden pups.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, he may end up with a gay tail. Did either of his parents have a gay tail? It’s a fault as far as breeding and showing, but it is not harmful.


----------



## Saswat Kumar (Oct 8, 2020)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yeah, he may end up with a gay tail. Did either of his parents have a gay tail? It’s a fault as far as breeding and showing, but it is not harmful.


No neither of his parents had it, that's why I am surprised. Do pups who have gay tail always keep it up, or can control It and pull it down when required? I have never seen a golden with a gay tail so I am very confused.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

No matter what is with his tail, he is down right adorable. I cn only say time will probably tell what his tail will do.


----------



## Saswat Kumar (Oct 8, 2020)

3 goldens said:


> No matter what is with his tail, he is down right adorable. I cn only say time will probably tell what his tail will do.


yeah regardless of the tail I love him. The tail is a cute addition too, was just very curious. Thanks


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does he have white fur on his toes? I think I am seeing white on his toes. With the tail curling over his back plus white toes, I would take a guess he is a mix breed and not a pure bred Golden. But he is seriously cute!


----------



## Saswat Kumar (Oct 8, 2020)

mylissyk said:


> Does he have white fur on his toes? I think I am seeing white on his toes. With the tail curling over his back plus white toes, I would take a guess he is a mix breed and not a pure bred Golden. But he is seriously cute!


hey, it's a lighter shade of gold in the paws, I think because of the camera quality it came out white in the photo, thanks


----------



## Ginger's Ma (Apr 5, 2020)

mylissyk said:


> Does he have white fur on his toes? I think I am seeing white on his toes. With the tail curling over his back plus white toes, I would take a guess he is a mix breed and not a pure bred Golden. But he is seriously cute!


Sorry I wanted to speak up here because that's actually not accurate. Golden Retrievers can have white patches on their toes & chest, (tho it make the not show quality.) Ours had both & most of it she has outgrown as her pretty adult coat has come in. 🙂


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Buck had white on his back paws and a small tuft of white on his chest. Up until he was about 3 months, he also had a little white on the top of his head, but it all but went away. In this picture youcan barely make out the white on back feet and it looks like toes on front left foot wre white, but they wre not.


----------



## Saswat Kumar (Oct 8, 2020)

3 goldens said:


> My Buck had white on his back paws and a small tuft of white on his chest. Up until he was about 3 months, he also had a little white on the top of his head, but it all but went away. In this picture youcan barely make out the white on back feet and it looks like toes on front left foot wre white, but they wre not.
> View attachment 877517


He looks really adorable.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Nothing to worry about! Cute pup...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Some have curly tails when young, he's only 6 weeks. So a lot can change. White on toes, nose, top of head, and some on a chest is common in medium and dark goldens with field lines. Your pup's final color will be the same color his ears are now, so he will get darker over the next few months. Have fun and keep him safe while he's young and more susceptible to disease and parasites.


----------



## SusanC101 (Mar 29, 2021)

My Golden puppy's tail curls the same way. It started at 6 weeks of age.


----------



## SusanC101 (Mar 29, 2021)

My Golden puppy's tail curls the same way. It started at 6 weeks of age.
View attachment 881610
View attachment 881612


----------



## SusanC101 (Mar 29, 2021)

Saswat Kumar said:


> This is how high the tail is, got a clearer picture this time. Please let me know if this natural and is seen in golden pups.
> 
> View attachment 877416
> View attachment 877417


My Golden puppy has the same type of tail.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> Some have curly tails when young, he's only 6 weeks. So a lot can change. White on toes, nose, top of head, and some on a chest is common in medium and dark goldens with field lines.


Just wanted to say I love your new signature picture!! It makes me look forward to see what my field girl with a white patch on her chest will look like full grown.


----------

